# Splashing Hands Kung Fu



## mikeXedge (Nov 9, 2006)

just wondering if anyone else out there has trained in splashing hands kung fu... if so i would like to compare training methods... to see how closely the direct teachings are being followed...


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 9, 2006)

mikeXedge said:


> just wondering if anyone else out there has trained in splashing hands kung fu... if so i would like to compare training methods... to see how closely the direct teachings are being followed...


 
never heard of it , maybe if you found some info on this style.....as i (and maybe other members of the forum) would like to find out more about it 


chris


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2006)

I do not train it nor do I know all that much about it, but is this the style your are talking about?
http://www.answers.com/topic/splashing-hands


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 9, 2006)

I have heard of it but never trained in it.
from what I understand, it is a "southern soft hand" style of internal martial arts that is very similiar to wing chun

sounds fascinating


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 9, 2006)

This reminds me of a story my sensei told my class to help us understand the point of kata. There once was a man who trained with the Shaolin Monks. For the first year of his "martial arts" training was to fill a large bucket with water, and carry it to a court yard. He would then use a downward palm strike, and splash all the water out of the bucket. After a year he went back to his house for... vacation I suppose. His mother said "my, you must be learning alot of kung fu my son". In reply the man shouted "all I've doing is splashing water out of a bucket!!!" followed by him doing a downward palm strike to the family table. Which then became kindling.
Take it how you like.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 9, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> I do not train it nor do I know all that much about it, but is this the style your are talking about?
> http://www.answers.com/topic/splashing-hands


 

Interesting link.  It states that Splashing Hands was done by the Shaolin Temple Guards.  

Another story states that Shaolin Lohan was the art practiced by the Shaolin temple guards.  Amazing how everyone wants their art to be traced to someone famous...


----------



## charyuop (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know the style so I can't tell if this is real or a fake....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> Interesting link. It states that Splashing Hands was done by the Shaolin Temple Guards.
> 
> Another story states that Shaolin Lohan was the art practiced by the Shaolin temple guards. Amazing how everyone wants their art to be traced to someone famous...


 
Yes it is very interesting indeed.

I just read another article on this that does not even mention Shaolin. 

http://www.usadojo.com/styles/about-kung-fu-styles.htm

Toward the bottom of the page


----------



## Lisa (Nov 10, 2006)

*Moderator Note:

Thread moved to CMA-General to help generate a better response.

Lisa Deneka
MT Super Moderator*


----------



## Whitebelt (Nov 10, 2006)

charyuop said:


> I don't know the style so I can't tell if this is real or a fake....



Wow, I doubt thats real. If its a form, it is a strange sort of kung fu that does not encourage strong stances, if it is a drill, then he is learning how not to kick...


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 10, 2006)

Whitebelt said:


> Wow, I doubt thats real. If its a form, it is a strange sort of kung fu that does not encourage strong stances, if it is a drill, then he is learning how not to kick...


 

There are actually a lot of things in Chinese martial arts that we in the West have never seen.  Things that we might think goes against common sense in fighting.  But they understand how to use it very effectively.

This video clip is somewhat similart to White Ape, in that it throws a lot of fast, seemingly random and odd strikes.  But in truth, this kind of thing can be extremely difficult to deal with if you are on the receiving end.

I don't know anything about Splashing Hands, and cannot judge whether this guy was providing a good example or a poor example.  I'm just saying that you shouldn't discount something simply because is doesn't follow your own notions of what makes sense.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is a clip of Tong Bei, White Ape style.  I think there are some stylistic similarities with the Splashing Hands clip.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> There are actually a lot of things in Chinese martial arts that we in the West have never seen. Things that we might think goes against common sense in fighting. But they understand how to use it very effectively.
> 
> This video clip is somewhat similart to White Ape, in that it throws a lot of fast, seemingly random and odd strikes. But in truth, this kind of thing can be extremely difficult to deal with if you are on the receiving end.
> 
> I don't know anything about Splashing Hands, and cannot judge whether this guy was providing a good example or a poor example. I'm just saying that you shouldn't discount something simply because is doesn't follow your own notions of what makes sense.


 
What he said, just watch a Monkey Fist or a Drunken Monkey stylist.



Flying Crane said:


> Here is a clip of Tong Bei, White Ape style. I think there are some stylistic similarities with the Splashing Hands clip.


 
Thank You for posting that. 

My first CMA Sifu use to do Tong Bei and it was very cool to watch and I had not seen it in a long time.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 10, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> My first CMA Sifu use to do Tong Bei and it was very cool to watch and I had not seen it in a long time.


 

I had a chance to see a guy do some Tong Bei at a tournament.  Just bizarre.  I don't think I could learn to do it well, but he was so erratic and unpredictable it was really kind of neat.  Not at all pretty, kind of looks like a guy having a seizure while chasing butterflies.  But I just had to admit, being on the receiving end would be tough!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> I had a chance to see a guy do some Tong Bei at a tournament. Just bizarre. I don't think I could learn to do it well, but he was so erratic and unpredictable it was really kind of neat. Not at all pretty, kind of looks like a guy having a seizure while chasing butterflies. But I just had to admit, being on the receiving end would be tough!


 
I like this description "looks like a guy having a seizure while chasing butterflies."

 It seemed to me that it would be rather confusing to try and defend against. He did say some of the moves were exactly for that, cause confusion or distraction in your opponent. 

He didn't say the following this is just my interpretation. They look at your foot and you hit them with your fistt, they look at your arms moving and BANG..boot to the head. 

I never did learn it; as a matter of fact I do not think he ever taught it to anyone. But the clip you posted brought back a lot of good memories, thanks again.


----------



## mikeXedge (Nov 10, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> I do not train it nor do I know all that much about it, but is this the style your are talking about?
> http://www.answers.com/topic/splashing-hands


 
that video is a variation of the splashing hands i train in... if i were to let my hands get that far away from my body my sifu would have a fit though... splashing hands is an in fighting style... you are never supposed to step back... always move forward... and once you throw the first strike you are not supposed to stop no matter what... if they block your strikes you just keep going... if they throw strikes you just keep going... my sifu doesnt use sashs or belts but originally from white sash to brown sash you only learned 10 sets called browns... and class is based mostly on pracitcing the sets on eachother full contactn your only gear is a cup... once you get to brown belt you re learn the browns backwards with more focus on internal... you also learn the five animal form... i haven't gotten that far yet... but it is a very effective brutal style... i noticed someone made fun of his kicks... his kicks are how i my sifu teachs kicks... you never kick above the belt... only to the legs and groin... there are some face stomps in the higher browns... but that is for when your oppenent is on the ground, classic shaolin over kill ha ha... the only kick really emphasized in class is the straight leg kick... which is made primarly to hit the attacker in the nuts... and lift them off the ground... my sifu told me the story of the shaolin guards using it... modern splashing hands is a mix between classic splashing hands with a little choy le fut and lima lama... Haumea F. Lefiti is who brought it to the U.S. and my instructor was one of the 7 or 8 that recieved black sash under Haumea F. Lefiti "tiny"... my sifu is launi jacobsen... i doubt you'll find any information on him...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2006)

mikeXedge said:


> that video is a variation of the splashing hands i train in... if i were to let my hands get that far away from my body my sifu would have a fit though... splashing hands is an in fighting style... you are never supposed to step back... always move forward... and once you throw the first strike you are not supposed to stop no matter what... if they block your strikes you just keep going... if they throw strikes you just keep going... my sifu doesnt use sashs or belts but originally from white sash to brown sash you only learned 10 sets called browns... and class is based mostly on pracitcing the sets on eachother full contactn your only gear is a cup... once you get to brown belt you re learn the browns backwards with more focus on internal... you also learn the five animal form... i haven't gotten that far yet... but it is a very effective brutal style... i noticed someone made fun of his kicks... his kicks are how i my sifu teachs kicks... you never kick above the belt... only to the legs and groin... there are some face stomps in the higher browns... but that is for when your oppenent is on the ground, classic shaolin over kill ha ha... the only kick really emphasized in class is the straight leg kick... which is made primarly to hit the attacker in the nuts... and lift them off the ground... my sifu told me the story of the shaolin guards using it... modern splashing hands is a mix between classic splashing hands with a little choy le fut and lima lama... Haumea F. Lefiti is who brought it to the U.S. and my instructor was one of the 7 or 8 that recieved black sash under Haumea F. Lefiti "tiny"... my sifu is launi jacobsen... i doubt you'll find any information on him...


 
It sounds very much like a fighting art from your description. Very likely not to pretty to watch, but effective, I am a big fan of effective.

Thanks


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 10, 2006)

mikeXedge said:


> that video is a variation of the splashing hands i train in... if i were to let my hands get that far away from my body my sifu would have a fit though... splashing hands is an in fighting style... you are never supposed to step back... always move forward... and once you throw the first strike you are not supposed to stop no matter what... if they block your strikes you just keep going... if they throw strikes you just keep going... my sifu doesnt use sashs or belts but originally from white sash to brown sash you only learned 10 sets called browns... and class is based mostly on pracitcing the sets on eachother full contactn your only gear is a cup... once you get to brown belt you re learn the browns backwards with more focus on internal... you also learn the five animal form... i haven't gotten that far yet... but it is a very effective brutal style... i noticed someone made fun of his kicks... his kicks are how i my sifu teachs kicks... you never kick above the belt... only to the legs and groin... there are some face stomps in the higher browns... but that is for when your oppenent is on the ground, classic shaolin over kill ha ha... the only kick really emphasized in class is the straight leg kick... which is made primarly to hit the attacker in the nuts... and lift them off the ground... my sifu told me the story of the shaolin guards using it... modern splashing hands is a mix between classic splashing hands with a little choy le fut and lima lama... Haumea F. Lefiti is who brought it to the U.S. and my instructor was one of the 7 or 8 that recieved black sash under Haumea F. Lefiti "tiny"... my sifu is launi jacobsen... i doubt you'll find any information on him...


 
Thanks for getting involved, good to hear from someone who has experience in the art.


----------



## cdhall (Nov 10, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> I'm just saying that you shouldn't discount something simply because is doesn't follow your own notions of what makes sense.



Amen.


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 11, 2006)

mikeXedge said:


> that video is a variation of the splashing hands i train in... if i were to let my hands get that far away from my body my sifu would have a fit though... splashing hands is an in fighting style... you are never supposed to step back... always move forward... and once you throw the first strike you are not supposed to stop no matter what... if they block your strikes you just keep going... if they throw strikes you just keep going... my sifu doesnt use sashs or belts but originally from white sash to brown sash you only learned 10 sets called browns... and class is based mostly on pracitcing the sets on eachother full contactn your only gear is a cup... once you get to brown belt you re learn the browns backwards with more focus on internal... you also learn the five animal form... i haven't gotten that far yet... but it is a very effective brutal style... i noticed someone made fun of his kicks... his kicks are how i my sifu teachs kicks... you never kick above the belt... only to the legs and groin... there are some face stomps in the higher browns... but that is for when your oppenent is on the ground, classic shaolin over kill ha ha... the only kick really emphasized in class is the straight leg kick... which is made primarly to hit the attacker in the nuts... and lift them off the ground... my sifu told me the story of the shaolin guards using it... modern splashing hands is a mix between classic splashing hands with a little choy le fut and lima lama... Haumea F. Lefiti is who brought it to the U.S. and my instructor was one of the 7 or 8 that recieved black sash under Haumea F. Lefiti "tiny"... my sifu is launi jacobsen... i doubt you'll find any information on him...



again, it sounds very, very similiar to Wing Chun. we dont kick above the waist, and there are no pretty or flashy movements, its all efficient and brutal.  


Someday I would like to get some exposure to this splashing hands...


----------



## mikeXedge (Nov 12, 2006)

we actually do a few wing chun drills... the sticky hands that we practice is pretty closely related to the wing chun chi sao i've seen...


----------



## chris lomas (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi chaps,
I'm the guy in the footage (I put it up as a few people wanted to see basics). If anyone has any questions about the system I am always happy to respond (By the by my website is www.splashinghand.com). For those who picked up on the similarity to Tombei, I agree the handwork does have a similar (if more linear) power generation.
MikeXEdge who is your teacher? What is his background in the art? (by the by, the hands should extend fully to use tendon power and explode through the opponent, the kicks should raise high in practice as possible to explode through the kneecap/groin with maximum power).
Finally pretty soon I have some commercial dvds coming out on the advanced (animal) forms of the system. My teacher Laoshi McNeil asked me to make these tapes to keep the system alive. Traditionally these have been indoor forms so for Splashing Hands practisioners the fact that these are comming out is somewhat momentous (despite my terrified looking teaching methods!).

Best
Chris


----------



## chris lomas (Nov 13, 2006)

Ps Sorry just noticed you posted his name. Who was your teachers teacher?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 13, 2006)

chris lomas said:


> Ps Sorry just noticed you posted his name. Who was your teachers teacher?


 
He posted that also...Mr. Lefiti.

Looking forward to those DVD's...keep us posted.

Dave


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 13, 2006)

chris lomas said:


> Hi chaps,
> I'm the guy in the footage (I put it up as a few people wanted to see basics). If anyone has any questions about the system I am always happy to respond (By the by my website is www.splashinghand.com). For those who picked up on the similarity to Tombei, I agree the handwork does have a similar (if more linear) power generation.
> MikeXEdge who is your teacher? What is his background in the art? (by the by, the hands should extend fully to use tendon power and explode through the opponent, the kicks should raise high in practice as possible to explode through the kneecap/groin with maximum power).
> Finally pretty soon I have some commercial dvds coming out on the advanced (animal) forms of the system. My teacher Laoshi McNeil asked me to make these tapes to keep the system alive. Traditionally these have been indoor forms so for Splashing Hands practisioners the fact that these are comming out is somewhat momentous (despite my terrified looking teaching methods!).
> ...


 
Thanks for jumping in.  I always appreciate some info on an unusual and little-known art.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you have any videos of the full contact training or sparring of this system? I would be very interested in seeing how it is applied with another person.

Thanks for all the info so far. I believe there have been other threads on this art.....the search feature would tell if I'm right  However I do not think they went well, I'm glad to see this one going well and providing good information.

7sm


----------



## mikeXedge (Nov 13, 2006)

chris lomas said:


> Hi chaps,
> I'm the guy in the footage (I put it up as a few people wanted to see basics). If anyone has any questions about the system I am always happy to respond (By the by my website is www.splashinghand.com). For those who picked up on the similarity to Tombei, I agree the handwork does have a similar (if more linear) power generation.
> MikeXEdge who is your teacher? What is his background in the art? (by the by, the hands should extend fully to use tendon power and explode through the opponent, the kicks should raise high in practice as possible to explode through the kneecap/groin with maximum power).
> Finally pretty soon I have some commercial dvds coming out on the advanced (animal) forms of the system. My teacher Laoshi McNeil asked me to make these tapes to keep the system alive. Traditionally these have been indoor forms so for Splashing Hands practisioners the fact that these are comming out is somewhat momentous (despite my terrified looking teaching methods!).
> ...


 
my teacher is sifu launi jacobsen... he trained under master Lefiti... i've actually talked to McNeil through email a little bit... Mcneil says he doesn't know Launi and Launi says he doesn't know Mcneil... it seems that they would have had to train with eachother considering Lefiti only handed out a few black belts... launi has pictures of him with the original members of Lefitis schools...
but then agian there are obvious differences between your splashing hands and mine... The full extension with the kicks is the same in my school... but we are taught to keep our hands in close and you use more internal...
is that the RA form that you are doing in that video... i'd like to see more...
my sifu also stopped using belts or sashes of anykind... but so far i've learned the ten browns... and two monkeys... one dragon... the RA form and Julong... Julong was the for Launi had to make for his black belt test...


----------



## chris lomas (Nov 14, 2006)

7* Have seom footage from a regular full contact class somewhere will try to look it out, we try to spar full out at least once a week.

MikeXedge I see, yes I didn't think I reconised him from Sifus list of the seven (no offence). Still we can always check we read from the same page, I would love to see one of the animal forms from your style (any of them) - can you get him to perform some (no matter how slow or whatever). This way we can check how similar lineages are (everything else was realised on tape in the 1980s by my teacher so unscrupulous person could copy). So if the animals are performed the same then that would imply BB qualification 

Or maybe he can say what year(s) he trained with Tiny...?

PS my teacher has loads of details about his original training under Huame; cine film of him in his early 20s doing the Browns/sections, with brothers performing at competitions, his certificate, saluting at Tinys funeral ect etc + you can ask people like Doug Wong who also had some training with Huame if uncertain.

 I am only careful because I have met three of my teachers 'Brothers' so far (at great personal expense) - all of whom only knew the material on his instructional DVDs (including 'mistakes' on the tapes)!!! so please don't be offended if I don't automatically take your teacher as is (I really hope he is another Tiny student as I would love to see more of the system and meet one of my uncles someday).

Best Chris


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 14, 2006)

That would be awesome, I've lately been really interested in seeing aplpications of various people and their training.

7sm


----------



## chris lomas (Nov 22, 2006)

MikeXEdge,
Can I re-ask when your teacher trained, his approximate age or maybe some contact details? If yours is a geniune Splashing Hands BB instructors then that is great, i would love to meet an uncle (though he certainly isn't in the 8 BBs my sifu sent me a list of) - but there are so many fakes who attended the school briefly and/or learnt off DVDs and before my Animal DVDs come out I would like to verify all the geniune 'lineages' (it is harder (not impossible) the more material is out there in the public).

7* Couldn't find footage (must have deleted it), give me a week or so (when I next borrow a camcorder) and I'll post some,
Best
Chris


----------



## chris lomas (Nov 22, 2006)

7* + anyone interested,
This is a clip I took in a 'average' class a couple of month ago (because I was going to a promotional thing the next day). I was reticent about putting this up so please keep it in that context. It is drilling in a (friendly) line (not sparring - again I will tape some soon) with random attacks (supposedly anything, though in this case mainly punches) coming from the people on the left hand side. Just a way of drilling basic inital responses (from hands down in case we haven't the luxury of a guard) if someone else has the jump on you. It is sometimes good to drill against 'non kung fu' style attacks from people who don't respond to a strike with a block but simply continue to attack so we do this as a useful adjunct to sparring. Some of these guys have less then three months so cut them some slack 

http://www.manchesterkungfu.com/footage/splashingline.wmv

Best
Chris

PS I only edited out some chatting bits where the line fell apart, the original footage was only 1:56 long so it isn't 'cherry picked'.


----------

